# Juguemos un juego



## cyctorres

Ok, las reglas son faciles solo trata de adivinar lo mas acertado que puedas de donde se saco esta foto. la foto es un pedacito de una foto grande. Que tu cres que es lo que se ve aqui, recuerda esta aumentada en tamaño ya que es un pedazo pequeño de la foto original. vamos a ver quien adivina. Esta es facil para comenzar.Recuerden es algo que todos vemos o vimos cuando vamos a los parques


----------



## ITmickey

la mano gigante de mickey con su varita mágica  , junta a la esfera de epcot. por cierto, me gusta más así sola, la esfera.


----------



## cyctorres

ITmickey said:


> la mano gigante de mickey con su varita mágica  , junta a la esfera de epcot. por cierto, me gusta más así sola, la esfera.



hey muy bien






salio de esta foto


----------



## cyctorres

Vamos a ver si conocemos los parques tambien como pensamos. Aqui les va otra.(ustedes pueden poner las suyas tambien )


----------



## zuly

Ese es el display de los mapos de Fantasia(movie) en DHS?!!


----------



## cyctorres

zuly said:


> Ese es el display de los mapos de Fantasia(movie) en DHS?!!



muy bien


----------



## cyctorres

tratemos uno mas a ver si se animan


----------



## zuly

esa otra sera del letrero de AK en su entrada(gates)


----------



## cyctorres

zuly said:


> esa otra sera del letrero de AK en su entrada(gates)



Muy bien 
 creo que lo estoy haciendo muy facil jejeje


----------



## cyctorres

bueno 1 mas  y cuando adivinen vamos a ver quien pone una .


----------



## cyctorres

jejeej, esta se la puse dificil, un tip, es un ride para niños jejejej


----------



## zdesiree

cyctorres said:


> jejeej, esta se la puse dificil, un tip, es un ride para niños jejejej



Dumbo?


----------



## cyctorres

zdesiree said:


> Dumbo?



Frio ,Frio,

(Tip no es  ese parque)


----------



## rmonty02

Solo estoy tradando de adivinar pq nunca he ido a WDW.  Pero la foto me acuerda de las orugas(caterpillars) en la atraccion de Alice in Wonderland de Disneylandia.


----------



## cyctorres

rmonty02 said:


> Solo estoy tradando de adivinar pq nunca he ido a WDW.  Pero la foto me acuerda de las orugas(caterpillars) en la atraccion de Alice in Wonderland de Disneylandia.



frio , frio , frio


----------



## cyctorres

otro tip. es en animal kingdom


----------



## zdesiree

cyctorres said:


> otro tip. es en animal kingdom



TriceraTop Spin?


----------



## cyctorres

zdesiree said:


> TriceraTop Spin?


----------



## cyctorres

ahora alguien mas pongan una


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Me gusta este juego.  Mejor que pongas otro cyctorres, porque conozco mejor a Disneylandia y no tengo muchos fotos de WDW.  Quiero ver si puedo adivinar de donde vienen. 

O si hay otra persona?


----------



## cyctorres

alguien mas para jugar?


----------



## cyctorres

vamos a ver una super facil


----------



## cyctorres

hey , esa es super facil


----------



## jog58

yo quiero jugar tambien!


----------



## cyctorres

jog58 said:


> yo quiero jugar tambien!



Adelante, trata de adivinar que es lo ultimo que se puso


----------



## cyctorres

Aqui esta







[/QUOTE]


----------



## jog58

Cinderella Castle


----------



## cyctorres

jog58 said:


> Cinderella Castle


----------



## cyctorres

Esta si esta dificil, no todos lo han visto.


----------



## jog58

Grand Floridian


----------



## cyctorres

jog58 said:


> Grand Floridian


----------



## cyctorres




----------



## siac

Main street estacion del tren MK


----------



## cyctorres




----------



## cyctorres




----------



## siac

Entrada hollywood studios


----------



## cyctorres

siac said:


> Entrada hollywood studios



nop, parque y entrada erronea


----------



## jog58

esta dificil esta...hmm...es la entrada de Magic Kingdom?


----------



## cyctorres

jog58 said:


> esta dificil esta...hmm...es la entrada de Magic Kingdom?



nop, esta entrada no la usa mucha gente jejeje


----------



## siac

Epcot International Gateway ???


----------



## cyctorres

siac said:


> Epcot International Gateway ???


----------



## cyctorres

Esta es dificil jejeje


----------



## siac

Cinderella golden carrousel


----------



## cyctorres

siac said:


> Cinderella golden carrousel



waooo me impresionaste lo rapido que lo sacaste


----------



## cyctorres




----------



## siac

Animal Kingdom Dinoland


----------



## cyctorres

siac said:


> Animal Kingdom Dinoland



nop


----------



## jog58

Streets of America en Disney Studios?


----------



## cyctorres

jog58 said:


> Streets of America en Disney Studios?


----------



## cyctorres




----------



## freepixie

en Epcot, en China, los "terra cotta warriors"?


----------



## cyctorres

freepixie said:


> en Epcot, en China, los "terra cotta warriors"?


----------



## cyctorres




----------



## siac

Astro Orbiter Mk Tomorrowland ???


----------



## cyctorres

nop sorry , paque erroneo


----------



## siac

Epcot


----------



## cyctorres

siac said:


> Epcot



Si es Epcot, pero donde?  un poco mas especifico


----------



## freepixie

es "Universe of Energy" de Epcot??


----------



## cyctorres

freepixie said:


> es "Universe of Energy" de Epcot??


----------



## cyctorres

freepixie espero disfrutes tus 2 semanas


----------



## freepixie

cyctorres said:


> freepixie espero disfrutes tus 2 semanas



muchas gracias!!!


----------



## cyctorres

nadie quiere jugar mas?


----------



## cyctorres

bueno una facil para que se entretengan


----------



## jog58

cyctorres said:


> bueno una facil para que se entretengan



Tengo mucho tiempo que no vengo aqui pero me encata este juego. 

Esa foto, es parte de Mickey's Toon Town?


----------



## cyctorres

jog58 said:


> Tengo mucho tiempo que no vengo aqui pero me encata este juego.
> 
> Esa foto, es parte de Mickey's Toon Town?


Gracias, al menos se que alguien se divierte, 
bueno nop, no es toon town, paque equivocado, eso esta en una entrada de uno de los parques y solo esta en navidad


----------



## jog58

Epcot?


----------



## PixieDust32

cyctorres said:


> bueno una facil para que se entretengan




*A ver, creo que es parte de la decoracion de Navidad que colocan al entrar a Epcot. *


----------



## cyctorres

perdonen  que no habia pasado por aqui, estaba enfermito


----------



## cyctorres

PixieDust32 said:


> *A ver, creo que es parte de la decoracion de Navidad que colocan al entrar a Epcot. *


----------



## cyctorres




----------



## cyctorres

PRONTO MAS JUEGOS


----------



## Picota26

jajaj que buena fotito de verdad! de que va el juego???


----------



## cyctorres

Quien quiere que volvamos a jugar?


----------



## cyctorres

DONDE, DONDE ES?


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Yo quiero jugar, pero necesito esperar hasta que llegue a la casa.


----------



## cyctorres

cyctorres said:


> DONDE, DONDE ES?



*nadie sabe donde se tomo esa foto*


----------



## cyctorres

ya todos se fueron


----------

